
How Anna Delvey Tricked New York’s Party People - dankohn1
https://www.thecut.com/2018/05/how-anna-delvey-tricked-new-york.html
======
slolean13
Yep, she did wrong according to law, but I think that can be taken as a good
social experiment. A few people paid it from their pockets (that's why it was
wrong and fraud).

If thinking from a business point of view isn't that how the economy works! I
would like to know viewpoints of other readers. I have some good points to
support the above claim. #AnnaDelveyExperiments

